
Show HN: 10,000 free Beacons plotted around the world - benjamsmith
https://www.beaconsinspace.com/GETBeacons
======
benjamsmith
One of the major problems with beacons is fragmentation and inability to scale
apps across a real-world network. So my startup developed a beacon
infrastructure API/SDK for app developers to hook into existing beacons that
are already deployed. We aggregate beacon networks around the world and list
them on a marketplace online so devs can use them for their
contextual/hyperlocal use cases as scale.

------
freeatnet
I feel this could benefit from some additional context.

~~~
benjamsmith
hey! see reply above^^ :)

